# Grandin Road Free Ship Code? (Catalog accidentally tossed out)



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

TYGRM52 Good through 6/15/12.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Woo hoo!!*

Hi Velvet 
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 

And my credit card company thanks you also 

However hubby may not


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

You're welcome. Hope you get something good. 
I almost caved and bought a couple more tombstones this week, but am trying to hold out to see what they offer new this year. It feels like torture having to wait for their big reveal.
lol. I have a GR Halloween shopping buddy, and she tells me the same thing about her hubby.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

When they offered free shipping a few weeks ago I DID end up buying a tombstone. Got the pointy one with a vulture on top. I couldnt help it. I love their stones, I am gradually planning to replace the heavier foam ones I have.

They are not styro per se like the supper cheapies but made of blue foam board.
We bought a set of 10 many years back from a seller that is no longer in business. They have held up well but that is because we take extra great care of them. I mean when the weather forecasts heavy winds you can find me out in the yard pulling them up out of the ground (they are staked with rebar) and racing to get them into the shed. 

With the GR stones I have no worries.....well except for the snowstorm last year, worst one here in 140 years. Brought down some huge oak limbs that busted several cheapy stones and took out a section of the cemetery fence. just missed a GR stone by inches. Now it wouldnt have survived that.

Oh and I did order the walking green hand, had my eye on that last year. I dont think it ever went on sale.
I would like to get that 5' faceless hanging ghost that hold a lantern, thats my hope with the free shipping code.

PS I really should mention that hubby is good about this. He just says "If you like it go ahead and get it". Im the one with the guilty conscience. I hate charging things. Too bad I dont live near GR's Ohio store


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Heh. I just made the mistake of searching for "Halloween" on Grandin Road's website, and seeing the merchandise (including some pieces that I had missed out on last year) has put me into an autumnal state of mind.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Saruman, You thinking of getting something on GR??
I too made the mistake of checking the GIFTS & CELEBRATION section after looking over the outlet.
Yep, free shipping code offered and order placed....please somebody stop me


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Right now, I have my eye on the resin Zombie with Lights & Sound groundbreaker, as well as the tombstones.

But have so far resisted the temptation -- if only because last weekend I had attended Wizard World Philly comic con, and spent some $ there already.


----------

